# Kuwait to Canada



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

Is there anyone who moved to Canada from Kuwait?

Can you please tell me the procedures?

On what visa did you? How much does it cost? How long does the visa process take? 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The visa will depend on the individual and their circumstances.

As for the procedures, check the government's website as they explain everything there.


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

colchar said:


> The visa will depend on the individual and their circumstances.
> 
> As for the procedures, check the government's website as they explain everything there.


i know it depends on your individual case but I meant that I dont have any job offer fromCanada. So I want to know if there is any other way of moving there other then recieving a job offer. 

What visa can I apply for myself my 1 year old daughter and husband who does not speak English.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What degree do you have? And your husband? What is your profession and his?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ummimi said:


> Is there anyone who moved to Canada from Kuwait?
> 
> Can you please tell me the procedures?
> 
> ...



google for cic website for canada, thats official website..
you need to see that your occupation is in the list of 50, thats fsw program for getting PR which may take around 1 year. from there itself, you need to gain atleast 67 points out of 100.

or other option if you have any job offer from any canadian registered company, you / company can apply for work permit.


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

EVHB said:


> What degree do you have? And your husband? What is your profession and his?


I have a Bachelors in English language and literature and currently I am a teacher since 5 years.

Hubby majored in Islamic law but he is working in the administration section of a company. 

Soooo .......... ?



piyush1132003 said:


> google for cic website for canada, thats official website..
> you need to see that your occupation is in the list of 50, thats fsw program for getting PR which may take around 1 year. from there itself, you need to gain atleast 67 points out of 100.
> 
> or other option if you have any job offer from any canadian registered company, you / company can apply for work permit.




I know honey. I know there website. but I think my question was loud and clear ..

What VISA TYPE should I apply for?

I can't get a job offer from Canada that easily so forget about that.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ummimi said:


> I have a Bachelors in English language and literature and currently I am a teacher since 5 years.
> 
> Hubby majored in Islamic law but he is working in the administration section of a company.
> 
> ...



Your husband's degree is meaningless here and I doubt he would get any points for it as it is highly unlikely that it will be recognized. 

You have a degree in English but I suggest you brush up on spelling and grammar before taking the English language test so that you score as many points as possible on that. 

We also have far too many teachers in Canada, with more graduating every year, so your occupation will not be on the list and you will definitely not get a teaching job here. Depending on what he actually does your husband's occupation might be a better choice but if he does not speak English (or French) that will likely sink his chances.


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

colchar said:


> Your husband's degree is meaningless here and I doubt he would get any points for it as it is highly unlikely that it will be recognized.
> 
> You have a degree in English but I suggest you brush up on spelling and grammar before taking the English language test so that you score as many points as possible on that.
> 
> We also have far too many teachers in Canada, with more graduating every year, so your occupation will not be on the list and you will definitely not get a teaching job here. Depending on what he actually does your husband's occupation might be a better choice but if he does not speak English (or French) that will likely sink his chances.


hmm .. What if I apply to study for Masters? Are there any chances in that? Will that cost me an arm and a leg? :/ 


Will I be able to bring my daughter and husband with me on a study permit?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ummimi said:


> hmm .. What if I apply to study for Masters? Are there any chances in that? Will that cost me an arm and a leg? :/
> 
> 
> Will I be able to bring my daughter and husband with me on a study permit?



I have no idea but you would have to determine if your B.A. is equivalent to a Canadian B.A. before applying to a Master's program. Other countries education systems are not the same as Canada's and having a B.A. in another country does not mean that your education is up to the standards of a B.A. here. Where did you go for your B.A.?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First maybe invest in a credential evaluation of your current degree. WES is recognized by the Canadian government and academia as a valid organization to help you with that.
Once you find out what the actual value of your degree is, you can look at universities. Maybe you will have to finish 1 or more semesters at a Canadian university in their English department. If you get the credits for a Bachelor degree, you can start applying at Canadian universities for your Masters degree.
The cost is rather expensive. It's about $20-25,000 tuition/year + books and fees + rent and food and insurance and transportation and....


----------



## ummimi (May 6, 2014)

So basically there's no other way of entering Canada other than studies or if I have a job offer?! 




colchar said:


> I have no idea but you would have to determine if your B.A. is equivalent to a Canadian B.A. before applying to a Master's program. Other countries education systems are not the same as Canada's and having a B.A. in another country does not mean that your education is up to the standards of a B.A. here. Where did you go for your B.A.?


I did it in Kuwait. It's an Arab uni but it's affiliated with The Open University in the UK. So basically I have an Arab certificate and a British one. 



EVHB said:


> First maybe invest in a credential evaluation of your current degree. WES is recognized by the Canadian government and academia as a valid organization to help you with that.
> Once you find out what the actual value of your degree is, you can look at universities. Maybe you will have to finish 1 or more semesters at a Canadian university in their English department. If you get the credits for a Bachelor degree, you can start applying at Canadian universities for your Masters degree.
> The cost is rather expensive. It's about $20-25,000 tuition/year + books and fees + rent and food and insurance and transportation and....


Thanks. I will start and see what can be done.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ummimi said:


> So basically there's no other way of entering Canada other than studies or if I have a job offer?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schools in Country A can be _affiliated with_ schools in a Schools in Country B but that doesn't mean that the degree from School A is the exact same as/equivalent to a degree from School B. 

Country A's university academic system may be of a lower standard than Country B's and that of the universities in Canada. You will still need to have it measured against the standards of a Canadian degree to ensure that it's all the same.


----------

